# flavor house



## floridian002

How would you say "flavor house" in Russian.

A flavor house is a company which provides seasoning for instant soup for example, or the powder/seasoning for potato chips.


----------



## Maroseika

I don't think there is any special term for such company, but those who trade it call the product специи, пряности.


----------



## floridian002

I've heard аромат and добавки used quite a bit in a business context, maybe they could be used to describe a production center? Sound familiar?


----------



## gvozd

Hard to say because we don't have a clear particular name for such business. I can offer

1. производитель приправ и специй. Производитель=Company
2. завод по производству приправ и специй.


----------



## Maroseika

floridian002 said:


> I've heard аромат and добавки used quite a bit in a business context, maybe they could be used to describe a production center? Sound familiar?


Добавки is too wide notion, and it rather include various chemical additions. As for аромат, производство ароматов is really used in bad advertizing Russian, but only in point of perfumery.


----------



## floridian002

I've heard "аромат" on the factory floor. It was used in the context of a cheese additive.  Perhaps it is only for that context? Or where they mistaken?


Multitran.ru gives this seme for аромат: flavour (физическая характеристика кварка)


----------



## Maroseika

floridian002 said:


> I've heard "аромат" on the factory floor. It was used in the context of a cheese additive.  Perhaps it is only for that context? Or where they mistaken?



Аромат is nothing more than aroma, scent or, just neutrally, smell. Therefore of course you might hear this word on the factory floor even if it were a stainless pipes factory. But the thing produced at the flavour house in Russia is cakked приправы, специи, пряности.
Or вкусовые добавки (flavour additives, taste improvers), if you mean unnatural substances.



> Multitran.ru gives this seme for аромат: flavour (физическая характеристика кварка)



This is irrelevant (cf. charm of quarks).


----------



## morzh

floridian002 said:


> I've heard "аромат" on the factory floor. It was used in the context of a cheese additive.  Perhaps it is only for that context? Or where they mistaken?
> 
> 
> Multitran.ru gives this seme for аромат: flavour (физическая характеристика кварка)



It was a bad Russian first; I think it was calcued from bad Russian on imported products that made their way in the USSR. Then somehow it started being used in connection with non-aromatic food products made in Russia.

"Кофейный аромат" for instance, sounds normal, as coffee is an aromatic substance. But "Суп с ароматом курицы" sounds bad.

PS. As for the "xxxx house" in general, it is typical for English (at least for American) to use "house" for a company specializing in something, but not in Russian.

PCB house - company specializing in manufacturing of printed circuit boards; 
CAD house - company specializing in CAD design;

We simply say "компания занимающаяся.....(specialty follows)". Or "компания по производству".
Компания занимающаяся разводкой палт;
Компания, занимающаяся изготовлением тележек.
Компания по производству специй.


----------



## gvozd

floridian002 said:


> I've heard "аромат" on the factory floor. It was used in the context of a cheese additive. Perhaps it is only for that context? Or where they mistaken?



It is a highly specialized term which is used only by the workers of a company, I presume.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> It is a highly specialized term which is used only by the workers of a company, I presume.


May be workplace jargon.


----------



## floridian002

Thanks! Very Helpful!


----------



## rusita preciosa

floridian002 said:


> I've heard аромат and добавки used quite a bit in a business context, maybe they could be used to describe a production center? Sound familiar?



Please note that Russian language does not have a direct equivalent of the English word "flavor" (a combination of test and smell). So, it is very difficult to translate your expression, unless you know exactly what the professional term is.

What you heard in the manufacturing facility could be anything - from the individual's personal term to prefessional jargon to widely accepted industry term. I would ask industry experts or read relevant documents.


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> Please note that Russian language does not have a direct equivalent of the English word "flavor" (a combination of test and smell). So, it is very difficult to translate your expression, unless you know exactly what the professional term is.
> 
> What you heard in the manufacturing facility could be anything - from the individual's personal term to prefessional jargon to widely accepted industry term. I would ask industry experts or read relevant documents.



It is an industry accepted terminology: "пищевой ароматизатор" is favoring, that is the substance imparting both taste and smell onto the food (or gum, toothpaste etc).


----------



## elemika

По ГОСТу можно сказать  "вкусоароматическая добавка / вкусоароматическое вещество / пищевой ароматизатор"


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> По ГОСТу можно сказать  "вкусоароматическая добавка / вкусоароматическое вещество / пищевой ароматизатор"


Если seasoning - salt, herbs, or spices added to food to enhance the flavour, то вряд ли сюда подходит эта голимая химия.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Дом вкусоароматических веществ


----------



## elemika

rusita preciosa said:


> Дом вкусоароматических веществ



Да...

Коллекция невиданных  естеств -
Дом вкусоароматических веществ;
Иди туда, зажав в руке сухарь, -
И сможешь пировать, почти как царь.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Aaaaa!!!!  

...*почти *как царь.


----------

